# Welcome to the Firearms Forum!



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2003)

Welcome! This forum is for detailed discussion of firearms. Please, suggest a description for it! We currently have:

*Pistols, Rifles, etc. Discussion of all firearms.*

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## A.R.K. (Apr 5, 2003)

Sounds good to me, quick and to the point.  Maybe 'tactics'...


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

great forum


----------

